# Clandestine Laboratory Investigations Advanced



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Clandestine Laboratory Investigations Advanced

Course Length: 3 days (24 hours) 
MCTFT Coordinators: Ron Adams (727-865-2641) 

This course will address clandestine laboratory operations, investigations, evidence handling and safety issues. This class is targeted for the officer who will be more involved with full scope investigations of these clan lab cases. This class (III) is more in-depth than the Clandestine Laboratory Investigations I and II courses. In addition, the Clandestine Laboratory Investigations I and II courses are NOT prerequisites for this course. The course includes, but is not limited to: types of laboratory operations, initiation of clandestine laboratory investigations, sources of information, clandestine laboratory needs, dangers to law enforcement, evidence collection, and contamination cleansing. 

Course Objectives 

Describe the Mexican Nationalist involvement in the manufacture and distribution of methamphetamine. 
Identify the types of clandestine laboratories that may be encountered and address any health and safety issues prior to, during or after the lab seizure. 
Describe the actual manufacturing process of methamphetamine using the P2P and ephedrine methods, and the manufacturing process of PCP. 
Describe the techniques employed in initiating and developing clandestine laboratory investigations. 
Prepare a search warrant to include: violations of the law, probable cause, property to be seized, property descriptions, expertise of the affiant and other relevant attachments. 
Identify the essential elements of raid planning as they pertain to clandestine laboratory investigations. 
Describe issues of hazardous assessment, evidence handling, collection and disposal. 
Understand the federal, state, and local law enforcement lifelong responsibilities and liabilities as they pertain to the proper handling and processing of chemicals and hazardous waste at clandestine laboratory sites. 
Overview of topics 

The Mexican Connection 
Terminology, Chemicals and Equipment 
Types of Clandestine Labs 
The Manufacture of Methamphetamine/PCP 
Clandestine Lab Investigation 
Health and Safety Concerns 
Controlled Substance Act 
Chemical Diversion Laws and Regulations 
State Specific Laws 
Search Warrants 
Raid Planning and Execution 
Hazard Assessment, Evidence Handling & Collection 
Issues of Chemical Waste Disposal 
Agency Responsibilities (Generator) 
To register for a class, call the contact listed with that class below: 

2/21/2006 8454 SALISBURY, CT JOHN MOSES 410-572-8750


----------

